# Projecto MeteoGorda - Estação Meteorológica Cabeça Gorda, Torres Vedras



## rbsmr (7 Ago 2010 às 15:08)

Nasceu o MeteoGorda, com uma estação Oregon WMR-200, localizada na aldeia de Cabeça Gorda, freguesia de Campelos, concelho de Torres Vedras.
O "embrião" do projecto pode ser visto em http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA81 

e com os alicerces em http://meteogorda.webnode.com/


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2010 às 15:39)

Porreiro! 

Só faltam umas estações na zona norte do Oeste.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2010 às 15:50)

Bom trabalho


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 16:38)

Bom projecto 

Só faltam umas fotos para sabermos as condições de instalação da estação


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2010 às 17:02)

E eu a pensar que a MeteoGorda era na A-da-Gorda, afinal é na Cabeça Gorda! 
Bom projecto é tudo aquilo que posso dizer.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Ago 2010 às 18:02)

belem disse:


> E eu a pensar que a MeteoGorda era na A-da-Gorda, afinal é na Cabeça Gorda!
> Bom projecto é tudo aquilo que posso dizer.



Também há a Da Gorda no Cadaval... estava inclinado para esta, afinal é no Bombarral.


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2010 às 18:40)

Que confusão... eheh

Mas é assim:

A-da-Gorda - Óbidos
Dagorda - Cadaval
Cabeça Gorda - Torres Vedras


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2010 às 20:29)

rbsmr disse:


> Nasceu o MeteoGorda, com uma estação Oregon WMR-200, localizada na aldeia de Cabeça Gorda, freguesia de Campelos, concelho de Torres Vedras.
> O "embrião" do projecto pode ser visto em http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA81
> 
> e com os alicerces em http://meteogorda.webnode.com/



Muitos parabéns por mais um espectacular projecto. 

Tem apenas atenção em encontrar um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro, tiveste uma máxima completamente irreal para o local em causa.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Ago 2010 às 20:51)

Obrigado a todos pela recepção! Como disse ao princípio o projecto está embrionário. E, em primeiro lugar, com maior urgência é construir ou adquirir um radiation shield e aumentar a resolução do pluviómetro. Quanto ao primeiro não tenho jeitinho nenhum para bricolage e um orçamento apertado mas quanto ao segundo vi no meteoclimatic uma sugestão simples para resolver esse problema.

Mas devia em primeiro lugar ter descrito o equipamento  :

Oregon WMR-200
Termómetro
Higrómetro
Anenómetro
Pluviómetro
Sensor UV

Tudo ligadinho a uma «Sheevaplug» "flashada" com o Meteohub (aliás não compensa adquirir uma sheevaplug com o meteohub inserido, pois ainda que ao princípio pareça difícil, acaba por ser relativamente simples seguir as instruções da página do Meteohub.)

A estação está localizada a 7.5 km da costa, a cerca de 110m de altitude.

Já agora, não sabem se alguém vende um radiation shield artesanal? É que não tenho mesmo jeitinho para a bricolage 

E


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2010 às 23:56)

rbsmr disse:


> Tudo ligadinho a uma «Sheevaplug» "flashada" com o Meteohub (aliás não compensa adquirir uma sheevaplug com o meteohub inserido, pois ainda que ao princípio pareça difícil, acaba por ser relativamente simples seguir as instruções da página do Meteohub.)



Que eu saiba és a primeira pessoa a usar um Sheevaplug por aqui, e parece-me pelo que tenho lido é uma boa opção. Há várias pessoas no fórum com estações que se calhar também estariam interessados em usar essa solução. 

Será que podes partilhar a tua opinião sobre a mesma ? Quanto custou ? Compraste na NewIT ou alguém vende em Portugal ? Optaste por comprar a versão sem pré-instalação do Meteohub, mas dá muito ou pouco trabalho flashar, compensa a relativa pouca diferença de preço ? E depois de estar em operação, tem-se mantido estável a actualizar dados, recupera bem se houver quebras de Net, etc ? O Linksys já tem dado problemas regulares  e bastante chatos a algumas pessoas, estamos com curiosidade de saber como se comporta essa alternativa para o meteohub.

Se puderes partilha a experiência num tópico novo dedicado ao Sheevaplug.


----------



## rbsmr (13 Ago 2010 às 22:55)

Vince disse:


> Que eu saiba és a primeira pessoa a usar um Sheevaplug por aqui, e parece-me pelo que tenho lido é uma boa opção. Há várias pessoas no fórum com estações que se calhar também estariam interessados em usar essa solução.
> (...)
> Se puderes partilha a experiência num tópico novo dedicado ao Sheevaplug.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...eevaplug-uma-alternativa-4789.html#post224424


----------



## geoair.pt (10 Out 2010 às 22:08)

Muitos parabéns pelo projecto, é uma estação quase vizinha da minha (actualmente off-line devido a uma avaria do disco do PC).
Assim que montar o pc novo volto a enviar os dados para o Wunderground e ficamos com um comparativo.
Se quiseres, ainda cá tenho as varas e parafusos e porcas que comprei quando pensei em fazer o meu RS, mas como acabei por comprar uma Davis VP2 acabou por não ser preciso.
O sheevaplug é uma boa ideia, tenho de ver como funcionar com as VP2 que assim evitava ter um pc desktop sempre a trabalhar 24/7.
Abraço!
Jorge Antunes


----------



## usoldier (10 Out 2010 às 22:30)

Parabens , eu já seguia a tua estação no WU  eu moro a uns 6km de ti espero que um dia possamos trocar ideias.
 Também vou ter estação em breve assim somos 2 aqui para a zona


----------



## usoldier (10 Out 2010 às 22:33)

geoair.pt disse:


> Muitos parabéns pelo projecto, é uma estação quase vizinha da minha (actualmente off-line devido a uma avaria do disco do PC).
> Assim que montar o pc novo volto a enviar os dados para o Wunderground e ficamos com um comparativo.
> Se quiseres, ainda cá tenho as varas e parafusos e porcas que comprei quando pensei em fazer o meu RS, mas como acabei por comprar uma Davis VP2 acabou por não ser preciso.
> O sheevaplug é uma boa ideia, tenho de ver como funcionar com as VP2 que assim evitava ter um pc desktop sempre a trabalhar 24/7.
> ...



sr Jorge Antunes podemos saber qual a localização da sua estação ?


----------



## geoair.pt (11 Out 2010 às 09:20)

usoldier disse:


> sr Jorge Antunes podemos saber qual a localização da sua estação ?



Viva!
A estação actualmente está offline porque o disco do meu pc avariou  e estou a equacionar montar uma nova máquina e talvez adquirir um(a) sheevaplug ou semelhante para não depender do pc desktop para enviar os dados para a net.
De qualquer modo fica aqui o *link para a estação*.


----------



## usoldier (11 Out 2010 às 18:19)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> A estação actualmente está offline porque o disco do meu pc avariou  e estou a equacionar montar uma nova máquina e talvez adquirir um(a) sheevaplug ou semelhante para não depender do pc desktop para enviar os dados para a net.
> De qualquer modo fica aqui o *link para a estação*.



Não consigo ver no link onde fica a estação é mesmo dentro da Lourinhã ?


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Out 2010 às 16:16)

usoldier disse:


> Não consigo ver no link onde fica a estação é mesmo dentro da Lourinhã ?



Viva!
O link não mostra a estação porque ela não está a difundir (ainda não tenho o pc operacional...)


----------



## rbsmr (9 Jul 2013 às 17:00)

Depois da avaria no decorrer do ano de 2011 e a aquisição no ano passado de uma Davis VantagePro2 - sem ventilador - conto no presente mês voltar a repor os dados online assim que chegar o weatherlink. Aproveito a oportunidade para dizer que tenho um sheevaplug para vender com o meteohub licenciado.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 17:27)

rbsmr disse:


> Aproveito a oportunidade para dizer que tenho um sheevaplug para vender com o meteohub licenciado.



Valor ? E qual a versão e marca do equipamento ?


----------



## Werk_AG (9 Jul 2013 às 23:20)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Também há a Da Gorda no Cadaval... estava inclinado para esta, afinal é no Bombarral.



Esta estação está online? Wunderground?

A curiosidade é porque o MeteoCercal tambem é no concelho do Cadaval.


----------



## Werk_AG (9 Jul 2013 às 23:33)

geoair.pt disse:


> Assim que montar o pc novo volto a enviar os dados para o Wunderground e ficamos com um comparativo.
> Se quiseres, ainda cá tenho as varas e parafusos e porcas que comprei quando pensei em fazer o meu RS, mas como acabei por comprar uma Davis VP2 acabou por não ser preciso.
> O sheevaplug é uma boa ideia, tenho de ver como funcionar com as VP2 que assim evitava ter um pc desktop sempre a trabalhar 24/7.
> Abraço!
> Jorge Antunes



Já pensou na hipotese de montar o PC com base numa board mini-ITX?
O consumo de energia daquilo é minimo, e sempre é um PC, que pode fazer várias tarefas.

Tenho um cujo consumo não ultrapassa os 27W, foi construido à quase 2 anos para suportar um sistema de vigilancia com 10 camaras (IP), ultimamente foi-lhe adicionado o Cumulus, e ainda é o média center (XBMC) lá de casa. Nunca se embrulhou mesmo com play de filmes em HD. O custo total não ultrapassa os 200€.

Esta board Asus E45M1-M PRO , já mais avançada do que a minha, custa 136€, é só juntar RAM (basta 1Gb) um disco e uma caixa, e tá aí uma maquina pequena, poupadinha e silenciosa, pois as fontes para estas máquinas não têm ventoinhas.
É só uma sugestão, o melhor sistema é aquele que cada um mais gosta...


----------



## rbsmr (10 Mar 2014 às 20:10)

O Meteogorda disponibiliza - a partir de ontem - as condições do estado do tempo actualizadas através da aplicação gratuita do "Weatherbug" para o Windows 8.
Para obter a aplicação do Weatherbug deverá instalá-la a apartir da loja de aplicações do Windows 8.
Depois de instalada deverá na aplicação seleccionar a opção "gerenciamento de locais", fazer busca por "Cabeça Gorda" e depois seleccionar da lista a 2ª opção "Cabeça Gorda" (visto que a primeira corresponde a Cabeça Gorda do distrito de Beja) e na opção "estação meteorológica" "Meteogorda 1.38 km".


----------

